# looking for a gaming group in calgary, alberta...



## uv23 (Jun 10, 2002)

its getting lonely down here


----------



## Spartan (Jun 14, 2002)

*Calgary gamers*

What kind of campaign are you looking for?


----------



## uv23 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi Spartan. Down the road I'm going to need a group of play testers for the campaign I'm developing.

But currently, I'm looking for a group that I can play with as a player. I may ask to playtest some variant classes/PrCs I've written during those gaming sessions. Other than that, I'm not picky about what style of campaign or setting.


----------



## Spartan (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi.  Unfortunately, my D&D3e campaign is on hold for a while, but I am running a Harn campaign that may or may not interest you.

I'd be interested in helping you playtest.  That's right up my alley.

-Mark


----------



## uv23 (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks Mark. What is Harn? Drop me an email at ykordov@hotmail.com.


----------



## Spartan (Jun 19, 2002)

*I'm glad you asked...*

I'll send you an email with appropriate links asap.

-Mark


----------



## uv23 (Jun 19, 2002)

*bouncey bounce* Talked to Mark but he's not doing d20 Harn. My focus is d20 right now. Still looking for a gaming group.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 7, 2002)

uv23 said:
			
		

> **bouncey bounce* Talked to Mark but he's not doing d20 Harn. My focus is d20 right now. Still looking for a gaming group.   *




Hey, are you still looking?  I just found someone looking for a game in Calgary - he may be close enough to play.  If you're intersted, drop me a line: crgreathouse@yahoo.com.  Thanks!

I'm sure you'd prefer a whole group, but this would put you a step closer.

(Spartan - if your game starts up again and you'd like a player, you could also email me.)


----------



## Stevenrs (Aug 22, 2002)

*Also looking*

Hey, for what it's worth, I'm also looking for a group. I'll play pretty much whatever, though a fairly generic D&D game would be easiest to get into.

My email: stevenrs9@hotmail.com


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Aug 25, 2002)

Add two more people looking for a group to join! A friend and I are both looking to find a game to join. We're both experience role-players, with plenty of experience. Unfortunately our current group just isn't cutting it, and we'd looking to make a change. You can reach me by e-mail at nyarlathotep@thegreatoldones.org


----------



## Kane Solamon (Jan 21, 2015)

i'm starting a new game/group . it will be a space game based off quite a few different things using Palladiums aliens unlimited/phaze world/rifts etc. the main part will be exploration star treking across the universe with a good mix of themes from b5 battlestar galactica etc. etc.. 

Well the premise is going to start with pretty much all the players waking up in a chriro-genic chamber after briefly remembering being abducted (bright light flash ,feeling of being lifted etc.). they awake trapped in a large glass tube flickering lights all around. most of the tubes around them have others in them. Some alive some of the tubes have claw marks on the inside from people unable to free themselves. (i will customize the setting to each player).. 


the rest will be exploring the ship/city. whether they leave it on one of the few working ships on the ship city or explore it and solve the mysteries within it. (a bit like aliens/predator bit, surely their not the only ones who woke up.). And of coarse the big question is why were they abducted and by who.
.
The game is pretty open it's an all S.D.C. game i'll be working A.R. a little differently . The games about to make some serious turns so a great time to get in


----------



## Kane Solamon (Jan 28, 2015)

Hopefully 5 plus myself for fridays game yay 1-2 openings


----------

